

Show HN: Upvote, a Hacker News Clone Built with Wordpress - spking
http://upvotetheme.com/

======
jamesbritt
Very cool. Props to you.

I've a question that's not specific to this app but related to Web apps in
general: When I think about installing a PHP (or Rails, for that matter) Web
app I get a bit antsy abut security.

I keep thinking that a near-ideal solution might be to have these things
encapsulated in a Docker container.

How hard would it be to craft a Docker script that would spin up an instance
of Upvote (for example) so that it is isolated from the rest of the server?

It also seems like it would make for a nice way to try something without
having to do a "real" installation. If you like it, keep it and change the
settings. If not, delete the docker container.

~~~
spking
Thanks! Since Upvote is just a theme and some Buddypress files that sit on top
of Wordpress, I think you can use something like this:
[https://github.com/jbfink/docker-wordpress](https://github.com/jbfink/docker-
wordpress)

~~~
jamesbritt
Oh, very cool. Thank you.

------
1986v
Pretty sweet! A plugin that would only allow registration based on user invite
code would be a neat addition, to me at least.

------
hackerjam
Does anyone know if anyone has created a hacker news clone joomla extension?

------
sk24iam
Does it support playing youtube videos like reddit does?

